

Ask HN: Any sales techniques I should learn for my business? - Retailslave

Hello HN, I am starting a business which is pretty much all sales.<p>How can I learn to make sales? What are some techniques I should use? Could any experts provide some insight?<p>I read a little of the sandler method but did not really get it.
======
notahacker
A significant portion of "sales training" involves peddling snake oil and/or
dressing very basic concepts up as science.

Essentially the most effective manner of selling something depends on what
people buy - are they buying a solution to a specific problem, a commodity, or
is it an entirely unnecessary luxury which they might decide is a good idea.

\- if it's the first, try a "consultative" approach which consists of asking
probing questions about the businesses' problems in a relevant area, listening
very carefully, and then matching up the benefits of the solutions you can
offer. Bonus points for being able to find an approximate cost of the problem
you're solving (or value of the benefit you're offering). Being able to ask
clever questions helps, but it's mostly about listening.

\- If it's commodities, simply ensure you're speaking to enough people that
might be interested in purchasing your offer (and ensure your pricing is
competitive). It's mostly a numbers game.

\- if it's the third, it's mostly in the charm...

With all three of them, it's practice, particularly _within your chosen field_
that makes perfect. And especially once you've mastered the basic techniques,
_aiming to always talk to the people most likely to be able to influence a
buying decision_. That often doesn't mean the most senior person, and often
doesn't mean anyone in a purchasing department.

------
ABrandt
There's countless sales "techniques" out there, but in my experience it just
boils down to being a congenial person. I've been selling professionally for
two years now and the most significant improvements I've made are all based on
my attitude. Being relaxed, confident, and friendly makes my potential
customers feel the same way. When they're feeling good, they'll reach for
their wallet. Make sure everything you do is natural and honest though--
selling is not about pulling a bag over some poor saps head.

Aside from that, there are certainly tricks of the trade you might find
helpful. What I've described here is widely called "consultative sales". Steve
Blank has some excellent writings on this topic at
[http://steveblank.com/2009/06/25/convergent-technologies-
war...](http://steveblank.com/2009/06/25/convergent-technologies-war-
story-1-%E2%80%93-selling-with-sports-scores/)

------
nolite
Prob a good place to start

[http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-
Busine...](http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-Business-
Essentials/dp/006124189X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293478833&sr=8-1)

~~~
antonioe
without affiliate code:

[http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-
Busine...](http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-Business-
Essentials/dp/006124189X)

~~~
nolite
umm.. thanks... not an amazon affiliate though

------
jeffepp
Start cold-calling -- you will learn a lot from experience. Try to dedicate at
least a good block of time each day to this. Rinse and repeat.

------
pramit
(free) The Superstar Salesman's Handbook: 150+ Greatest Tips on selling
[http://bighow.com/news/the-superstar-salesmans-
handbook-150-...](http://bighow.com/news/the-superstar-salesmans-
handbook-150-greatest-tips-on-selling)

------
antonioe
Visit customers. If your not a natural sales person think of it like R+D. Ask
questions. See there pain points and try to solve them.

